# CLOMID BFP/BUBBS/ANGELS



## Suzie

*I AM CREATING A NEW LIST AND HAVE UPDATED MEMBERS DETAILS AS MUCH AS I COULD TODAY (03.01.09)
NEW LINK = http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170826.0
Shellebell Xxx *

I thought it would be nice and also encouraging to us clomid ladies to have a list of ff clomid bfp and ff clomid babies and ff clomid angels

_*CLOMID BFP, BUBBS & ANGELS*_

 *CLOMID BUBBS* 

BEATHHAG~A Son born December 03 
SARAHC~AMY born 14th December 03  HANNAH born 3rd June 06 
KEZA~ADAM born 9th January 04 
BABYWHISPER~MIA born Feb 04  ~EMMIE MAE born 23 March 07 
BLUENOSE~A Daughter born 16th July 04   
SHELLEYM~HENRY born 11th August 04  ~LUCAS born 9th May 06  ~RORY born February 15th 08b 
SHEZZA~ZAK (aka stinkypants) born 4th December 04 
KAZAA~BEN born 1st March 05   
KERI~BRODY born 15th September 05 
VONNIEJ~KAYDN born 14th October 05 
HELEN1~JAMIE born 18th November 05 
JANE1973~KATIE born 10th Dec 05   
CPT~A Son born 19th December 05   
HELENMOO~ETHAN born 3rd January 06 
VALERIEG~SASHA HENRY NADEAU born 22nd March 06  
NIKIH~ROSIE born 17th April 06 
SAMFREE~CAITLIN born 21st April 06 
0604~ALFIE born June 06 
BEVTAYLOR~ALEX born 7th Sept 06 
TRACEYK~MILLIE-MAE ALICE born 8th Sep 06 
LOULOUW~REBECCA LOUISE born 09th Sept 06 
GOSSIPS2~KAI born 21st Sept 06 
NIKKI_MOUSE~OLIVER born 3rd Oct 06 
KIM77~ELLA born 3rd Nov 06 
SWEETPEAPODDER~RUBY born 21 November 06 
STINA~FRASER born 22 November 06 
LENA~RHYS born 18th Dec 06 
KATIE20~JONATHAN born 27th Dec 06.   
LOUBIE37~BEN born 11th Jan 07 
MISSMINOGUE~MOLLY born 16th Jan 07 
AUNTIETIGGER~ALEXANDRIA born 8th Feb 07 
JOCOLE69~NIGELLA SUZANNE born 25th April 07 
LOOPY LOO~NIAMH born 10th May 07 
LILLYANNE~SOPHIA born 21 May 07 
SUPERSTAR84~JACK born 31 July 07 
MANDJANE~JAKE LUCA born 25th August 07  
SPLURGAL~ALEX born 14 September 07 
BINTY~THOMAS IAIN born 20th September 07  
HOGGLEBIRD~JACK THOMAS born 27th Sep 07 
ANGELMOON~MOLLY FLORENCE born 11th Oct 07 
GIBBENS~MADDISON MAY born 19th Oct 07 
ROSIE P~Emilia May 21st Oct 07 
SCOUSER~RACHEL born 11th December 07  
travelgirl~BEAU CHRISTOPHER HARRIS born 31st October 2007  
PENANG~NAMISH born 31st Dec 07 
KITTEN41~LILLY KATE born 12th Jan 08  our 1st clomid baby 2008
DAKOTA~LEWIS LEE born 30th Jan 08   
CARLA16~OLIVER born 1st Feb 08 
SEAQUEEN~JUDE born 10th March 08 
ANGELUS~OLIVER JAY 21st March 08  
SHOOTING STAR~ETHAN 23rd March 08 easter sunday  
SPRINGBOK~ALEXANDER born 29th March 08 
Blondie99~HARRIS JAYDEN born 5th April 08  [/color
Kellixxx~SHAE 16th April 08   
SNAGALPUSS~AMELIA JESSICA MAE 16th April 08 
Matty~"L" born on 23rd May 08 
Samia~KIERA born on 9th August 08  
Stalyvegas~DAISY MAE 31st August 08 

  _*HAVE HAD OR MUST'VE HAD THEIR BABIES  *_

KJM BFP EDD 2nd June 06
ALICATTY BFP EDD 11th May 06
DYZZY BFP EDD 19th August 06
JJ72 BFP EDD 2nd October 06
SWEETY PIE BFP EDD 1st Dec 06
MANDJANE BFP EDD 16th Aug 07
KARLIEPOP BFP EDD ?
BLINKY1010 EDD 11th March 08 
CAT LOVER EDD 22nd March 08
*CLAIRE* 28th March 08
EMSKI EDD? 
STAR9 EDD? 
LOOPYLOU007 EDD? 
BEATHAG EDD? 
IRIS78 EDD? 
MATTY EDD?
TRAVELGIRL EDD 1st April 08 
NIKKI_MOUSE EDD 6th May 08


*CLOMID BFP's* 




PUMPKIN PIE  EDD?  no update
CCOOMBES  28th January 08  no update
GERKIN  25th February 08  no update
DAISY1974  27th February 08  no update
~SUGAR~  2nd March 08  HAPPY MOTHERS DAY  M/C but surpirse BFP 2 mths later Due 
TRACEYK  EDD 1st October 08  no update
ANGELDELIGHT78  9th March 08  
DOUGALS TWIN  March 08 EDD 19th November  no update
MARYC  April 3rd 08  baby born 23 Sept at 29 weeks
JULIEMONTY30  April 21st 08  Due new years eve 
ZOEB  May 2nd 08  Due 10 Jan
caz nox  May 21st 08 EDD 19th Jan 2009! 08  Due a boy by C Sec 30 Dec
katylou  May 26th 08  Due Feb 
s_me  June 16th 08  not been online since aug
samstar  June 23rd 08  Due March
bev82  July 08  EDD 26th March

sweetums  Oct 16th 08 EDD 22nd June 09  
Bubkin  Oct 21st 08 EDD 1st July 09
Topcat08  Dec 17th 08 
Rees1978  Dec 25th 08

*BFP VERY SOON AFTER CLOMID*

PINK LADY  21 Sept 08 


*CLOMID ANGELS*


Nickinoodle  Feb 04, June 06, April 08 RIP 's
NIKKIMOUSE  11th August 05 RIP  
KATTY  August 05 RIP 
SARAHSTEWART  RIP 
TRACYB  29th December 05 RIP 
STEPH31  July 04 RIP 
BABY WHISPER  RIP 
SUPERSTAR84  RIP 
VICSTER  RIP 
MRS HOPEFUL  RIP 
LITTLEBEAR  RIP 
MAZZAJ  March 07 RIP  
KATIE20  17/05/06 RIP 
JES4  30/10/07 RIP 
KaTiEE  Jan 08 RIP 
Kezzzzzza  April 08 RIP 
Bev82  May 08 RIP 
harmony802005  Sept 08 RIP 
Raspberryjam  Dec 08 RIP 

_*Leave Details On This Thread If You Would Like Your Details Adding 
Shellebell
xxx*_​


----------



## NikiH

Hi Suzie

I got my BFP after my first month on Clomid and found all the lovely girls on here to be so supportive 

Niki x


----------



## sarahc

Hi suzie

I had a BFP on my first month of clomid which resulted in DD and am now 7 weeks pg with my second after a second dose of clomid.

Love sarah x x


----------



## Keri

Hi Suzie

I had a BFP with Clomid on my second month of Clomid, the first dose not being high enough.  We now have our son Brody, who is 5 weeks old and a dream come true.  It's my birthday today and although he arrived last month, he is the best present I could of had.  

Keri 
xx


----------



## Suzie

thanks ladies

can i have your edd dates and dates of when your lovely babies were born please

suzie xx


----------



## k.j.m

Hi Suzie,

I got a BFP on my 2nd cycle of clomid and am now just over 8 weeks. My EDD is 2/6/06.

Kelly x


----------



## Keri

Hi

Suzie: Brody was born on the 15th September

Kelly~ Congrats on your BFP, enjoy it cause it really does fly by.  You may think June is soooo far away but it really does get here soooooo quickly.  Enjoy your bump and all it brings. xx

Sarah~ Congrats on your bfp too, a lovely brother or sister for your daughter.  Enjoy. xx

Whenwill I~ Congrats to you too.  this site is just brilliant isn't it and I don't know what I'd have done without all the girls either.  Enjoy being pg.

Keri xx


----------



## samfree

Hi i got my BFP on my 4th month of Clomid (1st month at 100mg)

Beanie is due 04/06/06

Sam


----------



## ~ S ~

Hi everyone,

I fell pg on my 1st course of clomid (100mg) and gave birth to Henry on 11.08.04

I fell pg on my 2nd course of clomid (50mg) and I am due on 05.05.06

I know I have been extremely lucky but it does show that clomid can work. I wish you call lots and lots of luck and look forward to seeing all your BFPs

S xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Great idea Suzie for all us clomid girls, we can find out who got BFP's, the dose they were on etc.   xx


----------



## bendybird

What a great idea, I love seeing all these BFP's, it helps me to see that one day it wil happen for me too...and of course everyone else! 

Bendybird.xxxx


----------



## Suzie

BUMP xx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Hi Suzie -

I received BFP on 4.7.05 after 4 months on clomid.  Was on 150 mg when received BFP.  m/c 11.8.05.

Niki - congrats!

Sam - way to go.  So was this a honeymoon baby?  I remember you from when I started Clomid but was off the site when you announced.  Way to go ladies!  Best wishes for a healthy preg.

Thanks Suzie - this is a great idea!


----------



## Shezza

Suzie hun,

Well as you know   I got my BFP on the 9th month of clomid and stinky pants was born on 4th December 2004!! 

What a lovely idea chuck 

Love

Shezza  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S Planning on taking more clomid sometime next year


----------



## alicatty

hi girlies

I got a BFP on my 4th month of Clomis, EDD 11/05/06

Good luck to all other clomid girlies!


----------



## Beathag

after 9 months of trying Clomid used for 7 months 100mg. DS born December 2003


----------



## flowerpot

Thankyou Shezza and Beathag thats what I needed to hear, i'm on my 9th month of clomid and have just about given up on it, you give me some hope that it does happen.  xxx


----------



## Shezza

Hiya Flowerpot,

Keep up the good work hunny   cos as you can see it CAN work even if eventually.

I did have a months break though (the 8th month) as I was diagnosed with severe depression and put on anti-d's. I put myself back on clomid but the doc wanted me to have at least 6 months break (sod that!!) and hey presto! I also took some chinese herbal stuff on the   month too! And just to add a friend of mine (who was told her tubes were blocked and IVF was the only option) was also on the same chinese herbal tabs and she also got a  on the first month of taking them so who knows eh? Maybe its just coincidence but we will never know! 

Good luck sweetie! May all your dreams come true very very soon.



Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks Shazza - thats amazing!!

what were the chinese meds you took can you remember? xxxx


----------



## Shezza

Hi Flower,

Sorry cannot for the life of me remember what they are called but is there a Chinese herbalist shop in your area? If so, go and have a word with them, they are really helpful! 

There's a few rumours about the ones I took but they certainly helped me & my mate but they are tiny little balls and you take 60   yes 60 at night and 60 in a morning. The rumours are they are for men with impotence problems   and they containt some well weird things but I aint complaining thats for sure! My mate got hers in London and I just went in my local one and asked for them, I think they cos £10 for a months worth or was it £20   sorry can't remember! I just got the one months to see how they went and look what happened   anyway I am rambling.

Go to your local chinese herbalists (if you  have one near) and just ask hunny! 

Loads of love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CPT

hello ladies  

it was not that long ago that i was posting in this section. Just wanted to say tjat clomid does work. dh & I  had our gorgeous bundle of joy on 19th oct thanks to clomid. I remember reading threads like this thinking it'll never be me but now it is. So hang on in there

lots and lots of   too you all
CPTxx


----------



## noodles

Hi Ladies

I think you should have a section for success stories AFTER clomid - as for some of us unfortunately clomid does not work and that can leave you feeling hopeless - like it's the end of the road - But it's not and I am proof of that!

I was on clomid for 6 cycles and although I had excellent 21 day test results nothing happened - my progesterone levels were so high on 50 mg I went down to 25mg and had results of 145.5.............loads of stress and hormones later I pleaded with my consultant for a break off clomid to lose weight.  He put me onto metformin to help with the weight loss but told me it would not help me to conceive as my 'other' fertility issues were complicated.

However my first full month on metformin I conceived - WOW what a buzz....I have spent the last 22 weeks scared that something would go wrong but am now starting to relax and believe that it really is my turn.  We have had our 20 week scan and all is perfect and it's a little girl who is just  wonderful - even if she does already have a big pot belly like her Mum!!!!!!

So I think what i am trying to say is - never give up........give clomid a go but don't lose heart if it doesn't work there will always be another chance, whatever that may be.  We had sent off for adoption packs and egg share info - the envelopes were dropping through the letter box as I got my BFP - I was so shocked as I had resigned myself to IVF and then adoption if IVF failed.


New section -
BUBS POST CLOMID - Noodles     27/3/06             6 cycles clomid   / 1 cycle Met 


Good luck too all me old mucker's!!!!!!!!!   

Noodles


----------



## flowerpot

Awwww Nooodles, so great to see you!  

I am so glad things are going well,  a little baby girl   how wonderful.  Do keep us posted xxxx


----------



## jane1973

Hiya Everyone

I feel bad that I haven't posted for such a long time, but just to let you all know:

Third cycle of Clomid,  .  Due 10th December, so less than two weeks to go now.  Had already been told that there was nothing more that they could do for us and we had been referred for IVF privately.

Good luck to everyone.
Love Jane x


----------



## Guest

hi

I gave birth to Ellie Mae on 16/07/04 after our first cycle of clomid

good luck everyone and heaps of  

love

donna x


----------



## xshellx

We were told that we had 3% chance of conceiving with clomid.  I have PCOS and my husband has sperm antibodies (80%).  Anyway we gave clomid a try while we contimplated the idea of IVF.

Well....after 2 rounds of 50mgs of clomid I became pregnant.  My baby son is now 12 months old.

We tried our luck again recently and on the 3rd round of clomid again on 50mgs of clomid I got a BFP!!!  I'm just over 9 weeks pregnant....and am over the moon.

Miracles really do happen.

Shell


----------



## kim77

Hello

All you ladies have given me so much hope.

Thank you 
Kim xxx


----------



## Dyzzy

Hello everyone! just want to say thanks to those of you that gave me support and sent emails. got  a   after my first cycle of clomid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im so happy. Due on 19th august!!!! i wish for everyones dreams to come true very soon     
merry xmas to you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kazaa

Hi suzie,

I had Ben on 01/03/05 after 6 months on clomid, just started 3rd course ttc no2, fingers crossed.

Karen


----------



## mizzlnik

I just wanted to say thanks to all of you ladies who have given me hope.  I'm on my 4th round of Clomid at the mo and have been feeling really down recently, so thanks to you all.

Good luck for the future to you all,
love and hugs
Chris xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Jane, I've just spotted this!!!  Lovely to see you posting here, you must be a mummy by now?!  I'm sending you a pm

loads of love xxxx


----------



## 0604

Hi
Thought I would share my story. 
I tried to conceive for approx 22 months, became very disappointed to say the least. 
Got My BFP after my second cycle of clomid and am now 16 weeks pregnant. My advice is don't give up.....ever 
Love and babydust to you all

0604 (Sarah)


----------



## katty

BFP on first cycle of clomid 50mg taken days 3-7 Aug 05. m/c at 13 weeks. Second cycle BFN, about to try third cycle still at 50mg


----------



## valerieg

Hi ladies. I became pregnant on first cycle of clomid, two pills daily (sorry don't remember the exact dosage), days 3-7. Our little boy is due the 30th of April!

Good luck to all of you    

Love Valerie


----------



## Helen1

Hello! I had a BFP on my very first cycle of Clomid which sadly ended in miscarriage, however I now have a beautiful son Jamie born 18/11/05 my fourth and only succesful pregnancy which was acheived using Metformin to ovulate (I have PCO) and then various hormone injections and pessaries to sustain the pregnancy. 
Good luck to all you lovely people i hope your dream comes true one day like it did for me.
Love
Helen xxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi

I got a BFP (16th December 05) on my first month of clomid 50mg...but it sadly ended in an early m/c.


----------



## TraceyK

Hi,

I am now 10 weeks pregnant with my first baby, having been on Clomid and Metformin for 4 cycles. Due date has been set as the 3rd September 2006. Can't wait!!

Good luck everyone,

T
xxx


----------



## tracyb

I guess I should be added to the list as I got a BFP on my 3rd cycle of clomid on 17/12/05 but sadly it ended in a m/c on 29/12/05.


----------



## shaz_ck

I've just been reading through all of the messages and it have given me lots of optimism.

I'm about to start my first cycle of Clomid and Metformin.  So fingers crossed.

Good luck to all of you with your  

And sending lots of       to everyone.

Hugs 

Shaz


----------



## Keza !

hi suzi 
i only just started messaging but been watching for a few weeks

I have a clomid baby/ monster Adam who has just turned 2 after 3 years ttc and 3cycle clomid
now on 1st cycle clomid for baby number 2 ttc 7 months

kerrie


----------



## Keza !

sorry ment to say adam born 9th jan 2004
kerrie


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Hopefully this bub stays with us.
BFP 10 Feb.  EDD 19 Oct.
150 mg clomid with IUI.

-Nikki


----------



## jj72

After 3 months of Clomid, and a very low sperm count we got our BFP on 20/1/06!!

Good Luck to you all.

J x


----------



## steph33

hi ladies 
got my


----------



## steph33

ladies
got my  july 04
sadly m/c @6wks pg
my clomid Angel is with my other Angels
 to u all 
   
steph


----------



## sweety pie

got my   23 march 2006 after one month on clomid


----------



## kim77

on third month of clomid 50mg

Kim xxx


----------



## lena

BFP on sixth and final Clomid round.  Had 3 cycles at 50mg, 3 at 100mg of which the last one worked!


----------



## sweety pie

Hi our junior is due 1st of december


----------



## ChickenPie

after 2nd month of clomid 50mg
Heather Rose born 23.12.05


----------



## sweetpeapodder

Hoping this is a sticky bub - BFP on 6th round of clomid and edd 29 November 2006


----------



## *Bev*

Can't believe i havent seen this before  .  BFP 17/01/06, due 28/09/06.  1st round of Clomid 50mg.


----------



## gossips2

ON FEB 9TH AFTER 2ND ROUND OF 50MG CLOMID.
EDD OCTOBER 13TH.XXXX


----------



## Siobhan1

Hi

I've only just seen this!  

I got a   on my 7th cycle of 50mg of clomid & had a baby boy, Kaydn, on 14th October 2005.

Siobhan x


----------



## loulouw

I got my BFP on my 2nd cycle of 100mg Clomid.

Baby due 13th September 2006

Louise xx


----------



## ceeje1977

Reading this is such a boost for me. Am about to start 2nd clomid. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## baby whisper

HI ALL

i got a bfp on the first cycle of clomid 50mg in feb04 mia born november04 
2nd cycle 50mg bfp but didnt work out for me 

love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## Loubie101

BFP on 7th round of Clomid, baby due 17/1/07


----------



## missminogue

Hi
I conceived on Clomid 50mg & high dose vitamin C which I read potentiates the action!


----------



## AuntieTigger

Hi,

I got my bfp on 12/6/06 [ DH's birthday]

second cycle (this time around) of Clomid at 50mg. EDD is 19/2/06

we have been trying for over 11 years - so glad we never gave up!

Toni


----------



## KerryB

Huge cograts Toni, you certainly deserve at that wait. Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Congratulations to you all!!

Did any of you ladies ovulate naturally??


----------



## Lilpalf

I had a BFP in February following first cycle of clomid 50mg but m/c on 25th February 2006.


----------



## KerryB

Superstar I'm so sorry for your loss. Huge   for you. Take care xxxx


----------



## Suzie

superstar so sorry to hear of your news


----------



## 0604

Hi
Think my announcment went away with the hackers!!!
I had Alfie Pearce on 27th June 2006. He is so lovley and I hope it gives encouragment to all the lovely clomid ladies...
0604  Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

oh Sarah, i remember you well. little Alfie is just gorgeous [br]: 7/08/06, 15:40superstar so sorry, only just saw your news  xxxxx


----------



## kathrynd

Keri said:


> Hi Suzie
> 
> I had a BFP with Clomid on my second month of Clomid, the first dose not being high enough. We now have our son Brody, who is 5 weeks old and a dream come true. It's my birthday today and although he arrived last month, he is the best present I could of had.
> 
> Keri
> xx


Hi

It is great to hear your news, I have just started taking clomid, I am really hoping it works first time!


----------



## codysmum

i got my BFP on my 5th cycle i had 3 months of 50mg n 2 of 100mg. im now on my second cycle of 100mg for baby number 2!


----------



## Piriam

This is such a lovely thread, hope you don't mind if I post our story.

I was diagnosed with endo 06/96 via a lap.My dh & I started trying 02/02, had 2nd lap 06/02. Cycle went pear shaped 09/02 & we were referred for investigations. Started on clomid, had HSG, stopped clomid as wasn't ov for a few mths   back on clomid.
Then in 06/04 found out that dh's kidney function was rapidly deteriorating & he needed a transplant preferably before dialysis, after mths of tests his mum was a match & transplant was done 05/05  & a total success   . As you can imagine ttc, though not put on hold, was lower down the list.
The past yr has had it's ups & downs too, as dh has been in hosp a couple of times with infections. But the big, unexpected up is   we got on 17/06/06 . I had an early scan @ 6 wks as I'd had some spotting & cramping, we saw the heartbeat flashing inside what looked like a grain of rice   . My most recent scan was the nuchal scan on thurs, which was amazing but surreal. I'm really tired and still being sick, but I'm 15 wks tomorrow & hoping that eases soon.

Hope our story is encouraging, I really didn't think we'd get this far.

wishing everyone all the best with ttc or their pregnancy.


----------



## loulouw

Just to let you know i had a little girl on the 09th September called Rebecca Louise. I found out i was pregnant on my 2nd month of clomid 100mg

Good luck to you all

Louise xxx


----------



## sarahc

Hi

thought i would add to this, i concieved both my girls with clomid amy who is now 2 and hannah 3 months

good luck girls


----------



## jocole69

Hi,

I thought i should add my BFP here too as I know how encouraging it is to read them.  I took clomid 50mg for 5 months, it made me ovulate (was only sporadic before) but didnt get pg. Then 2 months after TTC naturally - BINGO!!   My cons thinks the clomid could have still been in my system - so it could still have been that that helped    It must have done something eh?  

I also only have one tube after an ectopic last year and have had aggressive endo and cysts over the past 3 half years. So, I hope this brings hope and   to you clomid chicks! i never thought it would happen either!!!  Jo xx

(had 6 week scan all ok).


----------



## gossips2

jocole..big big congrats on your bfp

we conceived our clomid miracle on the second round of 50 mg.
we want to give  hope and inspiration to others on clomid that all things are possible..hang on in there.
Our tiny miracle arrived three weeks early on sept 21st weighing in at 6 pounds and 6 ounces.
We are so grateful for his safe and quick arrival into this world.       
Gossips.xx


----------



## MrsR

Hi everyone

It's been a while since I have visited FF but never forgotten about you all. I have been busy working etc. trying for a baby as well then nothing was happening and I gave up on the idea but never stopped taking Clomid and Metformin. Last month I went to see my doc as I felt bloated, and after asking me some questions etc. he said he won't give me anything unless I check whether I am pregnant or not. I said to him that I don't believe I am pregnant as I have been trying for a long time with no results. Did pg test the next morning and BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am now 12 weeks pregnant   with my little miracle.

Just want to say girls, don't give up taking pills and always believe in yourself and it will happen   when you least expect it.

All the best to all of you


xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Wow MrsR what great news 

Huge congratulations!  have a happy 9 months xxx


----------



## Loubie101

Hello everyone, I don't know if you'll remember me but I just wanted to pop in and say hello!  Those of you who do remember me may remember I got a BFP on my 7th (and last!) month on Clomid so don't give up hope - it may be your turn next, you never know 

I've not had the easiest of pregnancies, but I've now only got 10 weeks (hopefully less!) to go until we meet our little boy, all those months of Clomid side effects were worth it in the long run.  

Good luck to each and every one of you, I hope you all get those magical BFPs soon

Big hugs

Loubie xx


----------



## KerryB

Aw Looby lovely to "see" you! Glad your ok, and looking forward to meeting your lovely boy.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Loubie
Lovely to see you 
Do let us know when your bundle of joy has arrived 
xxx


----------



## b3ndy

hi lou

i remember you well - and your quandry as to whether or not to up your clomid dose. Well it did the trick and there you are ...nearly a mummy again.

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy.

take care

S
xx


----------



## Loubie101

Thanks everyone - I'llnot forget to let you know when our precious bundle arrives 

Sending you all a lorry load of baby dust +++++++++++++++++++++

Loubie xx
30 wks today


----------



## steph33

hi all 
i got preg twice whilst on clomid although they did result in m/c so both angles are together 

i then went on tamoxifen as i sufferd side effects with the last lot of clomid 
i got a bfp again with tamoxifen but bubs stopped growing at 6wks 

then i came off all tabs test shown i was only ovulating every 4-5 months 
i gave up ttc 

then on the 6/11/06 

i got the shock of my life BFP  and test shown month b4 i hadnt ovulated 

miricals can happen 
ok we have waited nearly 5yrs  but its happend 

hang in there ladies 

steph


----------



## sweetpeapodder

Hello - an update on my BFP - my Clomid baby Ruby was bron safely on 21 November 2006


----------



## KerryB

Sweetpeapodder....hope your both well.

xxxx


----------



## sweetpeapodder

Thanks kerry


----------



## bambii9

What gorgeous names you have for your babies.

Thank you to all the ladies on this thread.  It gives me a positive attitude to something I am nervous about.  

I start Clomid tomorrow!  I also have endometriosis, and clomid can make the endo come back quickly, but we are really ready to be parents!

Congrats to all the girls that are pregnant, and good luck to all the girls that are ttc.

Take care of you all xx


----------



## jocole69

Good Luck Bambi and everyone else.      

after 3 mths on Clomid i did get a choc cyst, so stopped after the 5 mths. then as you know happened naturally about 7 wks later!!! so you never can tell how things will go!  
Jo xx

PS. ive had no endo pain at all so far either which is lovely.


----------



## binty

Hi just thought I should let you know I got my   on 19th January still in shock.  I'm taking it easy at work.

Waiting for scan on 1st February.

Good luck everyone

Binty


----------



## Mazza J

Hi everyone,
Just thought i'd officially put on here that i got a BFP on 25th Jan!!
I did 3 tests (including digital test) and they all said positive - still didnt really believe it but went to GP and spoke to fertility unit at hospital and they confirmed that i am pregnant.
EDD is 05th October which seems so way off.....
I'm having a scan on 21st Feb to check all ok so just praying that my little babe will stay healthy and strong.

My family are all so excited its just so wonderful after 4 years to finally say IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!

Mazza xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Mazza congratulations on your                                
It is fantastic news ! Sending you lots of    to help you along the way.  Cat


----------



## max_8579

hiya,i had a bfp on my first cycle of clomid that sadly ended in m/c,even though i was only 9wks i had this strange feeling that i was going to have a girl (this may sound strange i know) so i chose the name chantelle.that was in oct 04 and ive not been lucky since but i often think about my little angel.I am starting clomid again in march hopefully.x


----------



## Stina

Dont know if anyone will recall me on here but just thought I would let you know that a year ago justnow we conceived our little miracle on clomid on our 2nd month of using it.  We had a baby boy on the 22nd of November 06 (wasnt due until 2nd of December) and we called him Fraser and he weighed 6lbs 110z's and whos now a big and healthy little boy at 17weeks weighing 16lbs 12 oz's. 

Please try and not give up hope.  We had been trying for out little cherub for many years and finally it happened.  

Babydust to all.

We do plan on trying clomid again towards the end of the year so I'll be back on this forum again then looking for support again.


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Stina. Isn't he a cutie?   I've updated you on the list and thanks for posting - this will give other Clomid ladies hope. 

Looking forward to seeing you back on the   Clomid board towards the end of the year.

Take care. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Our DS was born 3rd October 06.  It was after 13 clomid cycles, 9 IUIs, and 1 m/c.  It is a wonderful addition to our family.


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Nikki Mouse. Lovely to see another clomid success story. If you don't mind, what's your DS's name and I'll add him to the list on page 1?

Thanks

Rosie. xxx


----------



## penang

I got a BFP on monday - i am 5 weeks pregnant - i think it will be a christmas baby 

so excited i know its early days but at least its all working 

Thank you to everyone for their support over the last couple of months


----------



## Guest

Congratulations Penang Hope you have a healthy nine months


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Penang that is great news ...congratulations 
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Congratulations Penang! I'll add you to the list.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kitten 41

Hi Rosie

Please add me to the BFPs for Clomid!  

EDD is 15th December 2007 - seems a lifetime away...

Helen


----------



## Rosie P

Yey   I will add you now. It'll fly by after the first 12 weeks, which isn't far off now. Nice baby in time for Christmas!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## baby whisper

hi all don't know weather you remember me Mia was a clomid baby on my first cycle i think she is on the list i have another to be added Emmie Mae was born 23/03/07 another clomid baby 
congratulations to all the bfp
big hugs to the clomid angels

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Lea-Anne, that's great news - 2 clomid babies - very encouraging for other Clomid ladies. Congratulations! I've added your little on to the list. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Babywhisper your little girls are gorgeous ..congratulations hun 
Cat x


----------



## baby whisper

thanks cat
lea-Anne xx


----------



## Cat Lover

I got a BFP today on my 10th Cycle of Clomid.

Cat Lover xx


----------



## Sharry

Congratulations Cat Lover on your BFP wishing you a healthy 9 months 

Sharry xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cat lover that is great news   
[fly] [/fly]
Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy ..it gives hope for all of us as I am approaching my 9/10th cycle on clomid.

Cat x


----------



## Cat Lover

Hi Cat,

I know what you mean about getting to the 10th cycle and thinking if its not worked before, why will it work now, negative thinking I know.

Good luck and I hope to see your BFP soon x

Cat Lover


----------



## Davis

Congratultions   Thank you for posting your good news its great a greatly needed inspiration!
Good luck
Ba
x


----------



## jojo29

Hi,
Can I join in here.  I just want to thank everyone for posting their positive stories, it really gives us hope, thanks.  
Cat lover, as a fellow cat lover and also a fellow 31 yrs old, with FSH around the same level also, your +ive has particularly given me hope as DB has had Vas Reversal and whilst sperm very much present and motile the count is slightly reduced so hearing you've succeeded has pushed my confidence levels up.  
I have started Clomid today, so we'll see what this month brings!!  
FSH this last month 9.9 so not too drastic I hope.
Fingers crossed
Jox


----------



## Seaqueen

Congratulations Cat Lover. How exciting!! when is your EDD?

I also got a   on my 10th cycle of clomid.  I didn't think that clomid was going to work for me and was all geared up for IVF (referral due next month) when I got my long awaited  on 5th July.  It has still not sunk in!

JoJo & wouldloveababycat I hope my news gives you even more hope. 

Good luck to you all.

xxx


----------



## Davis

Wow 2 BFP on 10th cycle. There may be a chance for me yet!
Congratulations Seaqueen     You must be on 
Ba
x


----------



## Seaqueen

Thanks Ba - I am still high up on cloud 9, & am desperately trying not to think to far ahead.

You take care & good luck xxx


----------



## Cat Lover

Hi Everyone, thank you for all the lovely messages.  I'm glad it has given you hope.

How amazing Seaqueen that we got both got BFP on 10th Clomid cycle, my EDD is 22/3/08, I must be about a week behind you? We were on the NHS waiting list for IVF, but going to start private treatment once the Clomid had finished.  It's hard not to get excited when we have been through all of this to achieve our dream.

Good luck to everyone  

Cat Lover x

PS: How do you do the ticker at the bottom Seaqueen?


----------



## Seaqueen

HI Cat Lover my EDD is 12/03/08 - so, just 10 days apart. How do you feel?

To get the ticker, double click on my ticker and it will take you into the Families.com website. You will need to register. It will then walk you through how to set up the ticker. Once set up, it will provide you with 3 different addresses that you need to use to display in chat rooms/message boards. Copy the second address (UBB starting [url=http://), Then paste it at the end of your signature by going into modify profile/forum profile information . Make sure you paste it at the end of your signature and NOT in the box entitles 'ticker wall' as this is the mistake I made and it took ages to work out what I had done wrong.

Good luck!

Take care

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## dakota

Hi rosie,

My EDD is 29/01/08

Nikki xx


----------



## Rosie P

Nikki, I've updated you on the list. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Seaqueen

Hi Rosie

My EDD is 12/03/08.

Thanks so much

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Seaqueen, have updated you too. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Cat Lover

Hi Seaqueen 

Were both still feel like were in shock, starting to think like a pregnant person though, have changed my exercise routine-I used to do high impact aerobics which I've traded in for Aqua Aerobics, being much more aware of what I eat. I've not got many symptoms at the moment other than being tired and  constantly hungry, and PMT weight boobs. We just hoping it lasts. I do find it hard to believe that you tell the Dr your pregnant and they don't even want to examine you or do any tests until 12 weeks.

How are you Seaqueen? are you more advanced than me on the symptoms?

Thanks for the tips on the ticker, I will set one up when I'm further along.

Take Care 
Cat Lover x


----------



## *claire*

Hi everyone,

I've had great news this week....I got my    which I still can't quite believe as it happened on my first cycle of Clomid (50mg). 
I just got my results the other day too from my progesterone test which were 83 and the Nurse said they were very high.  My progesterone usually without clomid is well under 10.  Can anyone tell me what that means - 83.  The nurse wouldn't elaborate or say whether it could mean that I released 2 eggs?  Does it mean that I'm less likely to m/c as there's plenty of progesterone present

She also told me to stay well away from the internet over the next few weeks!!!!! That's so easy to do...right!!!! It is very early days for me...I'm only four weeks pregnant but still so excited.

The things I did differently were that firstly I took 1000mg vitamin C and an extra 15mg of zinc on top of my Sanatogen Pronatal tablets.  I bought a Clearblue fertility monitor which showed 5 High fertility days then 2 peak days.  I charted bbt which rose by 1 degree oC 2 days after the peak fertility sign on the monitor.  I drank fresh pineapple juice and ate brazil nuts every day in my 2 week wait to aid implantation.  Finally, and the hardest..I gave up alcohol during the whole cycle...I'm sure this helped the implantation.

Well done to everyone else for their BFP's.  I so admire you for continuing with the clomid for 10 months....I don't think I could have done that.  I had bad enough symptoms with the 50mg!  All worth it though.

Good luck to everyone        

Claire
x


----------



## kellixxx

Claire hope you have a happy healthy 9 month.



take care kel

xxxx



there is hope for us all.x


----------



## Cat Lover

Hi Claire

Congratulations on your BFP! I see where the nurse is coming from telling you to steer clear of internet, I got my BFP last week and have wished I've not been on the net.

When you started the Clomid did they do a follicle tracking scan with you so you know how many eggs you've released? I had the 100mg so I could release two-can't wait to see what the scan brings!

Take care
Cat Lover


----------



## *claire*

Hi Cat lover,

No, I didnt get follicle tracking as they dont do that at my hospital (NHS).  I just went to the hospital for the progesterone blood test 7 dpo which resulted in a level of 83 which the nurse said was very high.  

Im trying to steer clear of the net apart from this website as it makes me panic!!!  I ve had no bleeding and I ve got v strong symptoms so feel quietly confident.  The progesterone level has helped in that.  Also when I was preg last time my symptoms were a tenth of what they are now.  Ive been shopping today and I had to keep sitting down as Im so knackered!!! Bring it on!!

Good luck to you too and fingers crossed for your scan..Are you having an early scan?  I think im too scared too....I might just wait it out for the 11-13 wk one as long as I have no pain, bleeding and carry on having strong symptoms.

Take Care and        
Claire
xx


----------



## Cat Lover

Hi Claire,

I did have Clomid on the NHS at Shrewsbury I was scanned on day 10 & 12 to see how many follicles had developed, then I had two progesterone blood tests to confirm ovulation, but I guess all hospitals are different, haven't got a clue what my progesterone was they said it was good that was on my 1st cycle, had nine more since then.

Had no bleeding either, when is your EDD? mine is 22/03/08 Not being pregnant before only symptoms I have at moment are being tired, hungry and heavy boobs, I know what you mean about bring it on though the more symptoms the merrier.

I'm not sure when I am being scanned, I asked my GP last week and he said its normally 12-14 weeks, but he would refer me back to fertility consultant so they could make decision, rang fertility unit and spoke to a fertility nurse who said that whoever I'm referred to might do an reassurance scan at 8 weeks, so don't know at the moment, I might wait a few weeks and give hospital a call if I don't hear anything but if symptoms get stronger then I won't bother. 

Good luck and Take Care 

Cat Lover x


----------



## *claire*

Hi Cat Lover ,

My EDD should be around the 28/03/08  .  I wish I could have found out I was pregnant at wk 12 and not at wk 4 but Im not complaining!!!  

Good Luck  
Claire
x


----------



## Seaqueen

Good morning - how are you all?

Claire, congratulations! you must be thrilled, on your first cycle too, that is fantastic!  I didn't have any follicle tracking in any of my cycles and I was under both NHS & private care - I did however have bloods taken at 7 dpo through the entire course.  My levels normally came back anywhere between 21 & 36 however, the last one taken (when I was actually pg) was over 90 - I'm not sure if this is just a coincidence though?

Cat Lover, how are you feeling?  any more symptoms?  Mine are quite mild at the mo - I feel sicky on & off throughout the day which makes me eat more and I am really tired at about 3pm - if I could get away with curling up under my desk for a little snooze - I would!!  My boobs are also a little sore and my mouth feels as if it has too much saliva (sorry if TMI!), in the last few days I have started to feel sicky at the thought of eating in the evening, until now I would have been happy to eat all day every day!!  I did have a scan on Friday and we saw our tiny little bean!  He was just 2.1mm and his little heartbeat was like a little indicator flashing away - it was amazing!!  It still does not feel real though.  So, bring the symptoms on, I want to feel even more pregnant!!  

I hope you are all well.

Take care 

xxxx


----------



## Cat Lover

hi everyone 

Seaqueen like yourself I have quite mild symptoms, still got the heavy boobs and tiredness, am abit constipated sorry if TMI! still hungry, seem to get up for a wee twice a night obviously preparing me for things to come.  That's amazing that you had a scan I would love to have seen it? Is their any reason why you had an early scan? It's just my GP is talking about between 12-14 weeks, I might pay to have an earlier one privately if I can't get one out of the NHS.  I know what you mean though I still want more symptoms!

Take Care

cat Lover x


----------



## Seaqueen

Hi Cat Lover

It was amazing to see but it still does not feel real!  I am seeing the midwife tomorrow so maybe that will help! When is your first midwife appt?

The reason I had an early scan is because I have quite a lot of scarring and my tubes are knotted due to my severe endo - I had my last op right at the end of March and even though they managed to clear a lot of the endo it is still a bit messy in there so it makes me a higher risk for an ectopic.  This is NOT the case of all endo sufferers at all - it really depends on how the endo effects you and if you were at high risk your consultant would have told you.

My local hospital do have an early pregnancy assessment unit that is there to offer support to mums in early pregnancy - it primarily deals with early pregnancy concerns such as bleeding or pain but they are also be very sympathetic to any early pregnancy concerns/worries.  Do you have the same at your local hosp?  It may be worth calling and explaining your IF issues and asking if they would scan you just to put your mind at rest.

Let me know what you decide and keep me updated with any new signs/symptoms.

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all well.

Take care

xxxxx


----------



## Cat Lover

Hi Seaqueen 

I bet it was amazing did they tell you when to expect another scan?

I don't know when my 1st midwife appointment is, I went to see my doctor when I was 4+2 he filled out some form and said a midwife would be in touch to arrange a home visit and explain everything, but didn't say when that was likely to be. 

Doc also referred me back to fertility cons,  I rang fertility unit spoke to nurse and told nothing to do with them as I conceived on Clomid it would be classed as a normal pregnancy, and I would be referred to another cons but that I may be offered a reassurance scan at 8 weeks, 5+4 at moment I will give them a call if I don't hear anything in a few weeks.

As far as Endo goes I'm not sure, I had a lap early April had no Endo symptoms but they insisted doing the lap as a condition of going on NHS IVF list.  The cons told me just after the op their was  Endo scarring and that he has lasered it, I haven't actually had a follow up with cons about lap because they wouldn't offer a review appt until Dh had his variocele repaired. Sounds like you've been through the mill with Endo and you had it alot worse than me.

Your local hospital sounds fantastic as far as I know nothing like that here, I don't even think they see you at hospital until you go for the 12 week scan.  The only support I've been given is Emma's diary to read not even a phone no for a midwife.  It's great to be able to come on here and talk and find out how things should be done.

Good luck for the midwife appt, I'm sure it will sink in soon.

Cat Lover x


----------



## Cat Lover

Hi everyone

I hope the midwife appt went well Seaqueen and it's starting to feel more real. Thank you for all the advice you gave me earlier this week.

Dh phoned the fertility unit for me and they said I may have a higher risk of ectopic with my previous Endo, so my GP has booked me an early scan I will be 8 + 2, I have since discovered that the main hospital does have an early pregnancy unit.  Also had invite through to book 12 week scan.

Gp said midwife usually gets in touch at about 8 weeks, later in some people if they see the doctor later.

Hope everyone else is well

Cat Lover x


----------



## Seaqueen

Hi Cat Lover

How are you?  That is great news about the scan appt - at least there is something we can use our endo to our advantage for!!  Please let me know how the scan goes - how exciting!

My midwife appt went well, just took all of my & DH details and family history etc.  Next time we go back we hear the heartbeat - WOW!  Thats not until the end of Sept though - ages away!!  I'm still on cloud 9 & it still does not feel real!  Had to go shopping at the weekend to find non wired bras - what a nightmare, there is just not a lot out there.  I thought that the only reason you had to dump the underwire bras was due to comfort but the midwife told me that the underwire can restrict the development of your (.)(.) throughout your pregnancy

How are you feeling - any more signs and symptoms?  Have you booked your 12 week scan yet?

Hope everyone is well.

Take care

xxxxxx


----------



## Cat Lover

Hi Seaqueen 

I can't wait only two weeks until scan, I will be 8 + 2 the dopey hospital  have only sent me the 12week scan letter for the appointment telling me it's a dating scan and to have full bladder etc?  I was there when Gp booked it and he did say date of last period.  Was you scan an abdominal or internal, I am going to phone them to check the week before.  Not booked 12 week scan yet you have to call on certain days between certain times and I have some time off work next week so will do then, I can't do that sort of thing at work.
No more signs or symptoms, no sickness.

I bet you can't wait to hear the heartbeat then it will feel real 
Where did you go shopping for non wired bras? did you get maternity or just ordinary ones?the only non-wired I have is my sport bra, I guess we can kiss goodbye to nice matching underwear! I asked the  Gp when I should bra shop as mine are no bigger just heavier, he said his wife went to M&S quite early on.

Hope everyone is well

Take care

Cat Lover x


----------



## blinky1010

Evening Ladies
Just popped on to say hello.
My edd is the 11th March 2008.
But as I ovulated late in my cycle ( day 24 ) I reckon I'm about 6weeks and 4 days in reality and they will change my dates after my scan.
Feeling rather ruff all the time, knackered, have loads of wind and nausea.
Aparently a good sign ( not for DH who is rapidly losing interest ).
Am still managing to tell knowone of our joy as I know it will spred like wild fire, not sure how long I can keep this up though as I must be a lovely shade of green and appear to have had a boob job. Here's to a happy 9 months ( especially for me as I only made it to 7 months last time )
Cazxxx


----------



## Seaqueen

Hi Caz

Congratulations on your BFP!  On your first cycle of clomid again - fantastic! Sorry to hear your are feeling rough though.  I know what you mean about the wind - its awful !  The growing boobs is not so bad though  !  Although its not nice when you feel rough - I find it very reassuring.  My symptoms seem to be getting a little stronger each day now.

How is your DD now?  She was so small at birth.  Did they give a reason why she arrived so early?

Hi Cat lover. less than 2 weeks until scan day - how exciting!!  My scan was internal as they could not see enough on the external scan.  We've got another one next week and I am so excited as littler 'bean' is getting so much bigger with each week now!  i guess thats why the symptoms are becoming more definiate.  

Regarding underwear - yuk, yuk & yuk! Non wired bras are just not pretty - I don't feel properly dressed unless I have pretty and matching underwear - its my 'thing'!  That is now out of the window!  Not that I am complaining, i love it really   its just conventional undies for the next year - 18 months.  I looked in M&S and couldn't find anything that matched.  I went on line to la senza and they had some plain black bras in the sale so I got a couple of those - I also went into Debenhams and managed to find some nice-ish white ones.  I also thought I might get some support vests to wear at the weekends and evening with my jeans & lounge trousers.  I went into to mothercare and was not at all impressed, the stuff was not good - I think they may be aimed at people who's (.)(.) are or have got huge. Let me know if you have any luck finding anything nice.  


Anyway - best dash  work to do!

Hoep all is well with everyone.

Take care

xxxx


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi Girls

Only just seen this thread and I guess I should now come on here.  I'm in denial, got my BFP on Friday and it still hasn't sunk in.

Got my 1st scan on 17 August.  Trying not to think about it but when I do I feel a bit sick.

Not got any symptoms yet but am very tired. Not sleeping well but whether that's due to pregancy or DH snoring I have no idea  

This was my 5th cycle of clomid.  When I had my scan there was one follicle which was collapsing so I was ovulating when I was in there.  Was a very differnt month for us and we'd both written it off.

look forward to getting to know you and congrats and good luck to everyone.

TG xx


----------



## springbok

Hi, congrats to everyone else who's had a BFP in the last couple of weeks. It's such a scarey excited time.  Am hoping that we all have happy, healthy pregnancies.

My EDD is 27.03.07 and I'm 6+1 today.  Have to get through the next two weeks though, as I've lost a couple of babies at the seven week mark.  My first scanis on Monday 6th, when I'll be almost 7 weeks, so am trying to keep positive until then.

Am just wonderiing whether anyone else at my stage feels, well, 'big'?  My waistbands have got gradually tighter over the last three weeks so that I am too uncomfortable in jeans and other trousers.  Have given in today and dug out my old maternity jeans today as they're all I've got that's elasticated.  I should say that I haven't gained an ounce yet, so am very perplexed as i never had this with any of the miscarriages (so am hoping it's a very good sign, please God).  Can't remember how I was at this stage with my DD - three years seems so long ago, although I think below waiste trousers were in and I did move the buttons out a bit before 12 weeks.

Feel a bit daft in maternity wear, especially as I've had to take them in to smallest size and roll the waist over, but hell they are soooo comfy!  

Lesley x


----------



## Cat Lover

Hi to everyone that's new to this thread 

Springbok-Congratulations to you, I hope all goes well for your scan on the 6th x  I'm feeling pretty bloated and uncomfortable,(6+4) I wake up in the morning with a flattish stomach and by the time I get home from work it looks massive(people are going to start talking), I think it's mainly caused by wind and constipation in my case, sorry if TMI, I'm eating prunes, apricots, bran, wholemeal bread and I'm still having to take Lactulose, not that I'm complaining saw Pharmacist in Boots who said it was due to all the hormonal changes, but to see if GP will prescribe anything else if it gets worse.

Seaqueen-when is your next scan, you'll be 9 weeks then? can't wait to hear how you get on. Looking forward to ours. I bit the bullet and went bra shopping, my local House of Frazer had something they called a "Doreen" bra it was horrible I don't think my 77 year old mother in law would wear it! I went to M&S as you said no matching undies but the assistant was really good, she did suggest the maternity bras they are cotton with abit of growing room, got them on tightest hook so can loosen as I grow cost £20 for pack of two(one white, one black) they go from a B to G cup fitting(DD pre pregnancy!). Were Mothercares all in big cup sizes? What were their maternity clothes like?

Caz-Sorry to hear you are feeling so ruff, it's difficult keeping quiet isn't it? When do you think you will tell people?

Travel Girl- Try to get as much rest as you can, good luck for scanx

Take care all

Cat Lover x


----------



## star9

Just to announce my bfp!!!

third cycle of clomid and due to a hectic month we only did it once!!! amazing!

am in shock and praying our little one stays with us.

good luck everyone and keep the faith the crazy pills do work!!!

star9 xx


----------



## dakota

congratulations star9 on your bfp!

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## springbok

Congratulations star9!!  Just goes to prove that you only need to do it once...


----------



## blinky1010

Evening Ladies
Nice to hear from You all.
Seaqueen
My DD is fine, she is still underweight for her age but is the right hight. Youd never know she was prem the energy and noise she makes. She is the main reason I'm doing this again, because I don't want her to be on her own and she is so lovely that I can't help wanting more of her. oh sorry I had really bad pre- eclampsia ( very poorly after delivery aswell ).

To anybody else on here Today.
My sickness has completely disappeared, I'm very worried as I have a week stomach normally and expected this to go on violently for months like it did with DD.
I may be speaking to soon and it will probably come back with avengance tomorrow as we have to go to a wedding evening do.
Has anybody else experienced it coming and going ( have I lossed this baby? I can't do all this again  ) the sickness seemed to disappear last night. 
Cazxxx


----------



## springbok

Hi, been away for a family wedding this weekend, so not been logged on.  

Caz/Blinky, try not to get too obsessed with the morning sickness.  As your levels of hormones change over the next few weeks, and as your body adjusts and gets used to the levels, you'll find that you can have good days and bad days.  I know that's really hard to believe, as I have intermittent symptoms too.  Am quite relieved when I get a bout of nausea, except that for the last few days I've been ok in the day but waking at 3am with a mild headache, but the most dreadful nausea that lasts until after breakfast.  Am not sleeping either, as a result.  Am telling myself this is a good sign, except that whilst it's happening, I'm convinced that I'm having a mild migraine - which is always a sign that AF or a miscarriage is on the way, so am quite neurotic at the mo.

Fortunately I have a scan Monday lunchtime, so hopefully the neurosis will be over tomorrow night.  Have you thought about contacting your GP to ask for an early scan to reassure you - or maybe they could do HCG levels just to check they're in the right zone?

Here's hoping that you've had dreadful nausea all day and are feeling positive again!

    

Lesley


----------



## dakota

Blinky, Try not to worry about sickness. Mine comes and goes and is a pain in the bum   im usually fine for 2-3 days then someone will ask me how the sickness is and ill say fine im ok now and the next day its back with a vengeance  
some woman dont suffer at all, some a little and some a lot. our bodies cope with these things differently but if you get to stressed about contact your gp/midwife

Nikki xx


----------



## blinky1010

Thanks girls
And yes you were right, it comes and goes, it came back Sunday afternoon and is back with full vengance now. I'm gutted I spent my few sick free days obsessing about it going and wether I'd lossed this baby. I must say though My husband is being a bit of an angel, not only is he decorating our livingroom unaided, but he's letting me sleep when I want to and look after DD. I was wondering about asking for an early scan because I'm desperate to see this baby, really want to hold out untill first midwife appointment as I reckon they will do a dating scan, I've put on loads of weight which is weird because i didn't put anything on for ages with DD ( but I was really sick with her ) better not say too much or this sickness will take a turn for the worse.
Thanks again Ladies.
Cazxxx


----------



## kellixxx

Well i think i have my bfp girls whowho  

tested yesterday with a clear blue digital and it was  

the only thing is I'm not convinced just yet. for some silly reason Ive convinced my self its the hcg jab i took 15 days ago  

i read some were on here that ov test sticks give you a   so i have just done 1 of them and guess what it was   its now 16 days after my jab so surely it will be out my system now??


Well I'm going to test again tomorrow just to be sure  


think Ive gone mad  

if i am pg then i will of conceived in Corfu. i just relaxed and forgot about it. i only realised my AF was due yesterday and when it never arrived i tested. so it pays to relax and to think i wasn't even going to do it this month. so never have time out just in case.



take care kel


xx xx

PS i will post again when i no for sure.


----------



## kellixxx

Well its defiantly a   the cons confermed it today omg I'm in total shock   

I go for my first scan on the 28th Whowho bring on the bump    

kel

xx xx


----------



## dakota

congratulations on your bfp hun

here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy

Nikki xx


----------



## kellixxx

thanx hunni.xxxx


----------



## Rosie P

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly] Kelli and Angelus. I've added you to the list.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Cat Lover

Hi everyone

Congratulations to all the new BFPs 

I had my 1st scan yesterday (8 + 2) and I'm pleased to say all went well, saw the heartbeat and the little arms & legs moving, next one is 7th Sept when I will be 11+6, we'll announce officially after the next one.

Take Care
Cat Lover


----------



## springbok

Congrats Kelli!  It's hard to believe those BFP's when you haven't tried so hard, isn't it.  My little one was made in Italy - I ovulated on a day out to Florence... but I don't think I'll be putting Florence in my list of girls names!!  However, as the villa was in the outskirts of Sienna, I'm sorely tempted to add that one to the list!

Lx


----------



## kellixxx

thanx hun

i like it. i would use it for a first name.lol


----------



## jes4

Congrats to those of you who have BFP's! 

Didn't imagine i'd be posting on here! Got our first ever   on Monday, and will have an early scan on 26th Sept. Am in total shock!  This was my 4th cycle on clomid, first two months i didn't get any follicles, 3rd month i had to take the clomid for 11 days instead of the 5, and although i did ovulate, it was a BFN. This last cycle i ended up taking them for 16 days, and it really was a last ditch attempt, as was due to have laproscopy and ov drilling last Thursday!!

Still can't quite believe it - don't think i will till we have the scan!

 to you all!!!

jesXXX


----------



## springbok

Huge Congrats toyou Jes4... just try and relax and enjoy it now.  The ten days will drag past, but you'll get loads of support from teh threads here.

Sending you loads of positive vibes.     

Lesley


----------



## kellixxx

jes4 well done and enjoy it  


kel


----------



## angelus

hi girls..is there a section on this site that i can let off some steam about how i feel without insulting everyone who is desperately trying to get pregnant? Am really ill with this baby and feel really selfish complaining in front of people who would give a vital organ to be in my position.


----------



## kellixxx

anglus i go on the 1st trimester thread to winge hun 


how are you??


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Hi can you please update.  We had our bubba

NIKKI_MOUSE  BFP EDD 19th Oct 06

Oliver was born 3rd Oct 06

We are actually preggers with #2.  EDD 06.05.08.  After 2 rounds clomid w/ IUI!!!


----------



## kellixxx

nikki mouse well done take care


kel


----------



## Rosie P

Nikki Mouse, congratulations, and I've updated you.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jes4

Hi - congrats on new BFP'S!

Just to let you know that i had my first scan today and saw one beating heart  (was surprised as only 6 wks and 2 days and thought it might be abit early!)

My EDD is 19th May. 

Hurrah for clomid even though it does send us  

jesXXX


----------



## Rosie P

Jes, congratulations on seeing the heartbeat - so lovely and such a relief to see that isn't it? I've updated your due date on the list.

Take care.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## katie20

Please add Jonathan to the Clomid Babies list  - born 27th Dec 06.  Also add Jonathans twin to angels 17/05/06

Thanks

Catherine


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Katie. I've updated the list. Congratulations on the birth of Jonathan and sorry about the loss of his twin.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## angelus

Hiya, can you update me please...my EDD is now 6th april 07.

thank you xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hiya Angelus. I've updated you on the list, but I assume you mean 2008 and not 2007 - although it'd be no wonder your bump was a big one if you'd gone that overdue!  

Take care

Rosie. xxx


----------



## angelus

!!!!!!! Blame the pregnancy fog....im drowning in it....heeeeeeelllllppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kellixxx

I dont think my EDD is on the list?


Its 19.04.08


kel


----------



## jes4

Please can you change me on the list. 

11 week scan showed missed miscarriage. 

jesX


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Jes 
So sorry sweetheart, thinking of you 
Take care hunni
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## kellixxx

Jess4 so sorry hunni   stay strong  

kel.xx


----------



## Samia

Hi there,

Got my   yesterday and my EDD is the 01/08/08 I think: seeing GP tomorrow so if any different will let you know.

Sam


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Congratulations hunny


----------



## kellixxx

love kel


----------



## Samia

Thanks Cat and Kel,

Still hasn't sunk in!!  Just a bit scared because of what happened at the beginning of the year!!  Trying to stay positive... 
Love to both of you,

Sam


----------



## dakota

Congratulations hun  

Nikki


----------



## max_8579

Hi dakota.
            Thats a good baby pic,how you getting on hun?x


----------



## TraceyK

Hi,

It's taken a while to pass the information on, but Millie-Mae Alice was born on 8th September 2006. So add her to the list please!!!!

Txx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Congratulations Tracey x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hiya
Can you add me to the list - BFP from 1st round of Clomid. EDD is 21 August 2008.

Thanks
R
xx


----------



## dakota

Congratulations hun on your BFP!!!

Nikki


----------



## penang

I havebt been on the site for a while

but just wanted to say that after being on Clomid for about 7 months i gave birth to happy, contented perfect little boy on 31.12.07. His name is Namish.

He will never know how special he is as words and actions will not be enough. 

Everybody on Clomid dont give up it will happen, try everything you can and it will come true i am sure.

Our prayers and thoughts are with each and everyone of you.


----------



## dakota

*Congratulations on the birth of
Namish

    

Love
Nikki xx*​


----------



## kellixxx




----------



## cleg

congratulations on your wee boy hunny  

xxx


----------



## hogglebird

A bit late, sorry!

Just to let you know that on 27th September 2007 Jack Thomas arrived by emergency c-section weighing 8lb 2oz.  He is light in our lives and we never stop telling each other (and him but he just ignores us  ) just how lucky we are. Jack came on our 2nd cycle of clomid (+metformin) and the funny feelings, mood swings, spots and metbum were all worth it.  Incidentally we also used Preseed lube (in case any one was considering buying it).  Sending you squillions of   and wishing you all lovely BFPs in the near future.

Mel xx


----------



## dakota

Congratulations on your little boy  

Nikki


----------



## cleg

Please add your details to this thread here and I will add you to the list below.

CLOMID BFP / BUBBS/ANGELS​
CLOMID BUBBS  

BEATHHAG A Son born December 03 
SARAHC AMY born 14th December 03  HANNAH born 3rd June 06 
KEZA ADAM born 9th January 04 
BABYWHISPER MIA born Feb 04  EMMIE MAE born 23 March 07 
BLUENOSE A Daughter born 16th July 04  
SHELLEYM HENRY born 11th August 04  LUCAS born 9th May 06 
SHEZZA ZAK born 4th December 04 (aka stinky pants) 
KAZAA BEN born 1st March 05  
KERI BRODY born 15th September 05 
VONNIEJ KAYDN born 14th October 05 
HELEN1 JAMIE born 18th November 05 
JANE1973 KATIE born 10th Dec 05  
CPT A Son born 19th December 05  
HELENMOO ETHAN born 3rd Jan 06 
0604 ALFIE born June 06 
NIKIH ROSIE born 17th April 06 
SAMFREE CAITLIN born 21st April 06 
BEVTAYLOR ALEX 7th Sept 06 
TraceyK Millie-Mae Alice born 8th Sep 06 
LOULOUW REBECCA LOUISE born 09th Sept 06 
GOSSIPS2 KAI born 21st Sept 06 
NIKKI_MOUSE OLIVER born 3rd Oct 06 
KIM77 ELLA born 3rd Nov 06 
SWEETPEAPODDER RUBY born 21 November 06 
STINA FRASER born 22 November 06 
LENA RHYS born 18th Dec 06 
KATIE20 JONATHAN born 27th Dec 06.  
LOUBIE37 BEN born 11th Jan 07 
MISSMINOGUE MOLLY born 16th Jan 07 
AUNTIETIGGER ALEXANDRIA born 8th Feb 07 
JOCOLE69 NIGELLA SUZANNE born 25th April 07 
LOOPY LOO NIAMH born 10th May 07 
LILLYANNE SOPHIA born 21 May 07 
SUPERSTAR84 JACK born 31 July 07 
SPLURGAL ALEX born 14 Sep 07 
HOGGLEBIRD JACK THOMAS born 27th Sep 07 
ANGELMOON MOLLY FLORENCE born 10th Oct 07 
Rosie P Emilia May 21st Oct 07 
PENANG NAMISH born 31st Dec 07 
KITTEN41 LILLY KATE born 12th Jan 08  our 1st clomid baby 2008
DAKOTA LEWIS LEE born 30th Jan 08  
CARLA16 OLIVER born 1st Feb 08 
HAVE HAD OR MUST'VE HAD THEIR BABIES  

VALERIEG BFP EDD 30th April 06
KJM BFP EDD 2nd June 06
ALICATTY BFP EDD 11th May 06
DYZZY BFP EDD 19th August 06
TRACEYK BFP EDD 3rd Sept 06
JJ72 BFP EDD 29th Sept 06
SWEETY PIE BFP EDD 1st Dec 06
MANDJANE BFP EDD 16th Aug 07
BINTY BFP EDD 27th Sept 07
MAZZA J BFP EDD 5th Oct 07
GERKIN BFP 25th Feb 08

CLOMID BFP 

KARLIEPOP BFP EDD ?
GIBBENS BFP EDD 21st Oct 07
TRAVELGIRL BFP EDD 29th Oct 07
SCOUSER EDD?
BLINKY1010 EDD 11th March 08
SEAQUEEN EDD 12th March 08
CAT LOVER EDD 22nd March 08 
SPRINGBOK EDD 27th March 08
*CLAIRE* 28th March 08
EMSKI EDD? 
SHOOTING STAR EDD?
TRAVEL GIRL EDD 4th April 08
STAR9 EDD?
LOOPYLOU007 EDD?
KELLIXXX 19th April 08
ANGELUS EDD 6th April 08
BEATHAG EDD?
RIS78 EDD?
SNAGALPUSS EDD?
MATTY EDD?
NIKKI_MOUSE EDD 6th May 08.
SAMIA EDD 1st August 08
PUMPKIN PIE EDD?
STALYVEGAS EDD 21 August 2008
CCOOMBES BFP 28th Jan 08
TRACEYK EDD 1st Oct 08

CLOMID FF ANGELS 

NIKKIMOUSE 11th August 05 RIP  
KATTY August 05 RIP 
SARAHSTEWART RIP 
TRACYB 29th December 05 RIP 
STEPH31 July 04 RIP 
BABY WHISPER RIP 
SUPERSTAR84 RIP 
VICSTER RIP 
MRS HOPEFUL RIP 
LITTLEBEAR RIP 
KATIE20 RIP  17/05/06
JES4 RIP  30/10/07
KaTiEE RIP  Jan 08


----------



## daisy1974

this thread is great, 

I am waiting for af to start so i can begin my first cycle of clomid.

I was due yesterday but so far no sign  

I'll be testing tomorrow     

just wanted to say all the bfp's on clomid give me tremendous hope that it may work for us too 

(if we need to start that is)

D xx


----------



## cleg

why not join the main clomid girls thread at the top of the main clomid board  heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125949.0

xxx


----------



## splurgal

My little boy was born 14.09.07


----------



## cleg

haha clocked you already + Alex' birth is down for all to see  

congratulations hunny  

xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

hi Cleg - just letting you know  CARLA16  one of my close friends, she used to post on here as was on clomid well friday she gave birth to a lovely baby boy called Oliver 7lb4oz, im over the moon for them      

xx


----------



## cleg

she's on the list hunny thanx 

congratlulations Carla on the birth of your son oliver 

xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

Thankyou Cleg


----------



## Loopy Loo

hi

please could you add my daughter Niamh who was concieved on clomid in aug 06 and arrived on 10 may 07 weighing a healthy 9lb 8ozs

thanks
louise


----------



## cleg

ooo another lil clomid baby for the list CONGRATULATIONS hunny ever so pleased for you 

xxx


----------



## Loopy Loo

thanks Cleg she is a dream come true!


----------



## cleg

bless i bet she is  you are on the list hunny 

xxx


----------



## jane1973

Hi Cleg

I know this is two years two late!!! , but I am on the list for EDD 10/12/05, Katie was born bang on her due date.

Thanks
Jane


----------



## cleg

aw fab jane  i will update chickie so your little one is up there for all to see 

xxx


----------



## cleg

_*CLOMID BFP, BUBBS & ANGELS*_ 
_*Please Add Your Details To This Thread And I Will Add You To The List Below*_

 *CLOMID BUBBS* 

BEATHHAG~A Son born December 03 
SarahC~Amy born 14th December 03  HANNAH born 3rd June 06 
Keza~Adam born 9th January 04 
BABYWHISPER~Mia born Feb 04  ~EMMIE MAE born 23 March 07 
Bluenose~A Daughter born 16th July 04   
ShelleyM~Henry born 11th August 04  ~Lucas born 9th May 06  ~Rory born February 15th 08b 
Shezza~Zak (aka stinkypants) born 4th December 04 
Kazaa~Ben born 1st March 05   
Keri~Brody born 15th September 05 
VonnieJ~Kaydn born 14th October 05 
Helen1~Jamie born 18th November 05 
Jane1973~Katie born 10th Dec 05   
CPT~A Son born 19th December 05   
HELENMOO~Ethan born 3rd January 06 
ValerieG~Sasha Henry Nadeau born 22nd March 06  
NIKIH~Rosie born 17th April 06 
SAMFREE~Caitlin born 21st April 06 
k.j.m~A Son born 13 June 06  
0604~Alfie born June 06 
BevTaylor~Alex born 7th Sept 06 
TraceyK~Millie-Mae Alice born 8th Sep 06 
LouLouW~Rebecca Louise born 09th Sept 06 
Gossips2~Kai born 21st Sept 06 
NIKKI_MOUSE~Oliver born 3rd Oct 06 
KIM77~Ella born 3rd Nov 06 
sweetpeapodder~Ruby born 21 November 06 
Stina~Fraser born 22 November 06 
Lena~Rhys born 18th Dec 06 
Katie20~Jonathan born 27th Dec 06.   
Loubie37~Ben born 11th Jan 07 
MissMinogue~Molly born 16th Jan 07 
Auntitiger~Alexandria born 8th Feb 07 
JoCole69~Nigella Suzanne born 25th April 07 
Loopy Loo~Niamh born 10th May 07 
Lillyanne~Sophia born 21 May 07 
Superstar84~Jack born 31 July 07 
Mandjane~Jake Luca born 25th August 07  
Splurgal~Alex born 14 September 07 
Binty~Thomas Iain born 20th September 07  
Hogglebird~Jack Thomas born 27th Sep 07 
Angelmoon~Molly Florence born 11th Oct 07 
Gibbens~Maddison May born 19th Oct 07 
Rosie P~Emilia May 21st Oct 07 
Scouser~Rachel born 11th December 07  
travelgirl~Beau Christopher Harris born 31st October 2007  
Penang~ Namish born 31st Dec 07 
Kitten41~Lilly Kate born 12th Jan 08  our 1st clomid baby 2008
Dakota~Lewis Lee born 30th Jan 08   
Carla16~Oliver born 1st Feb 08 
Seaqueen~Jude born 10th March 08 
Angelus~Oliver Jay born 21st March 08  
Shooting Star~Ethan born 23rd March 08 easter sunday  
star9~Luke Robert Christopher born 25th March 08 
Springbok~Alexander born 29th March 08 
Kellixxx~Shae born 16th April 08   
Snagglepuss~Amelia Jessica Mae born 16th April 08 
margocat~Miles John Henry born 30th July 08 
Samia~little girl born 9th August 08 

  _*HAVE HAD OR MUST'VE HAD THEIR BABIES  *_

ALICATTY BFP EDD 11th May 06
DYZZY BFP EDD 19th August 06
JJ72 BFP EDD 2nd October 06
SWEETY PIE BFP EDD 1st Dec 06
MANDJANE BFP EDD 16th Aug 07
KARLIEPOP BFP EDD ?
BLINKY1010 EDD 11th March 08 
CAT LOVER EDD 22nd March 08
*CLAIRE* 28th March 08
EMSKI EDD? 
LOOPYLOU007 EDD? 
BEATHAG EDD? 
IRIS78 EDD? 
MATTY EDD?
TRAVELGIRL EDD 1st April 08 
NIKKI_MOUSE EDD 6th May 08
Pumpkin Pie EDD 19 June 08

*CLOMID BFP's* 




Stalyvegas  EDD 21 August 2008 
Ccoombes  28th January 08 
Gerkin  25th February 08 
Daisy1974  27th February 08 
~SUGAR~  2nd March 08  HAPPY MOTHERS DAY 
TraceyK  EDD 1st October 08 
Angeldelight78  9th March 08 
DugalsTwin  March 08 EDD 19th November 
MaryC  April 3rd 08 
Juliemonty30  April 21st 08 
ZoeB  May 2nd 08 
caz nox  May 21st 08 
Katylou  May 26th 08 


*CLOMID ANGELS*


Nickinoodle  RIP Feb 04, June 06, April 08 's
NIKKIMOUSE  11th August 05 RIP  
KATTY  August 05 RIP 
SARAHSTEWART  RIP 
TRACYB  29th December 05 RIP 
STEPH31  July 04 RIP 
BABY WHISPER  RIP 
SUPERSTAR84  RIP 
VICSTER  RIP 
MRS HOPEFUL  RIP 
LITTLEBEAR  RIP 
MAZZAJ  March 07 RIP  
KATIE20  RIP 17/05/06 
JES4  RIP 30/10/07 
KaTiEE  RIP Jan 08 
Kezzzzzza  RIP April 08 
Bev82  RIP May 08 

_*Dont Forget To Let Me Know If You Would Like Your Details Adding 
cleg
xxx*_​


----------



## Bibi

It's so encouraging to see these success stories. I'm on my 7th clomid cycle and often feel like giving up but it really helps to see that people do actually get pregnant with it.

Bibi x


----------



## cleg

i too think its nice to see Bibi, never give up chick keep going while you can  

xxx


----------



## springbok

Hello, 

Been months since I posted, but just wanted to let you know that Alexander was born on 29th March, weighing a whopping 9lbs 1oz.  He was born at home and is absolutely perfect.  I know it took five miscarriages to get him here, but he was definately worth the wait.  

When I had my second miscarriage, DH said that maybe it was God's way of making sure that No 2 was as perfect as No 1... and that must be true.  He's happy, weighs 12lbs at 5 weeks (he's 61 cm and only just fits in 3month clothes..), 'sleeps through the night' already (i.e. only needs one feed between 7pm and 6am) and only cries if we don't present the bottle quick enough.  An absolute dream. 

Anyway, hope some hopeful ladies are reading this and take heart.  Don't give up the dream or stop hoping.

Good Luck.

Lesley


----------



## ~ S ~

Hi Cleg,

My 3rd clomid baby arrived on 15th Feb 08 - Rory

I thought i'd never be lucky enough to have one baby, let alone three. Don't give up hope or stop trying, clomid really can and does work miracles  

Good luck to everyone    

S xxx


----------



## cleg

awww ladies absolutely fantastic + thanks so much for letting me know  

springbok   thats a fab size + welldone you for a home birth too, sounds like you are all thriving  

shelley no.3 all down to clomid brilliant   glad you are all well too hunny  

right going to amend the list +  once again ladies  

xxx


----------



## abbybella

Congratulations Shelley and Springbok! Thats fantastic news   XX


----------



## kezzzzzza

hi al i had my bfp on clomid bout month ago but sadly m/c, started clomid again this month on day 11 so fingers crossed

good luck everybody ttc


----------



## gibbens

Would like to update everyone that i hve had little baby Maddison May Gibbens born on the 19th October all all was well she is now such a bundle of joy sorry have not been around in a while had no computer and motherhood has been very demanding. Hope to catch up with you all XXX


----------



## cleg

Kez so sorry for your loss hunny   i have added your angel to the list   , i hope this month is a good one for you   

Gibbens  welldone on your little one, i have updated your status too   lovely to see another bubs name up there  

xxx


----------



## cleg

_*CLOMID BFP, BUBBS & ANGELS*_ 
_*Please add your details to this thread and I will add you to the list below*_

 *CLOMID BUBBS* 

BEATHHAG~A Son born December 03 
SARAHC~AMY born 14th December 03  HANNAH born 3rd June 06 
KEZA~ADAM born 9th January 04 
BABYWHISPER~MIA born Feb 04  ~EMMIE MAE born 23 March 07 
BLUENOSE~A Daughter born 16th July 04   
SHELLEYM~HENRY born 11th August 04  ~LUCAS born 9th May 06  ~RORY born February 15th 08b 
SHEZZA~ZAK (aka stinkypants) born 4th December 04 
KAZAA~BEN born 1st March 05   
KERI~BRODY born 15th September 05 
VONNIEJ~KAYDN born 14th October 05 
HELEN1~JAMIE born 18th November 05 
JANE1973~KATIE born 10th Dec 05   
CPT~A Son born 19th December 05   
HELENMOO~ETHAN born 3rd January 06 
VALERIEG~SASHA HENRY NADEAU born 22nd March 06  
NIKIH~ROSIE born 17th April 06 
SAMFREE~CAITLIN born 21st April 06 
0604~ALFIE born June 06 
BEVTAYLOR~ALEX born 7th Sept 06 
TRACEYK~MILLIE-MAE ALICE born 8th Sep 06 
LOULOUW~REBECCA LOUISE born 09th Sept 06 
GOSSIPS2~KAI born 21st Sept 06 
NIKKI_MOUSE~OLIVER born 3rd Oct 06 
KIM77~ELLA born 3rd Nov 06 
SWEETPEAPODDER~RUBY born 21 November 06 
STINA~FRASER born 22 November 06 
LENA~RHYS born 18th Dec 06 
KATIE20~JONATHAN born 27th Dec 06.   
LOUBIE37~BEN born 11th Jan 07 
MISSMINOGUE~MOLLY born 16th Jan 07 
AUNTIETIGGER~ALEXANDRIA born 8th Feb 07 
JOCOLE69~NIGELLA SUZANNE born 25th April 07 
LOOPY LOO~NIAMH born 10th May 07 
LILLYANNE~SOPHIA born 21 May 07 
SUPERSTAR84~JACK born 31 July 07 
MANDJANE~JAKE LUCA born 25th August 07  
SPLURGAL~ALEX born 14 September 07 
BINTY~THOMAS IAIN born 20th September 07  
HOGGLEBIRD~JACK THOMAS born 27th Sep 07 
ANGELMOON~MOLLY FLORENCE born 11th Oct 07 
GIBBENS~MADDISON MAY born 19th Oct 07 
ROSIE P~Emilia May 21st Oct 07 
SCOUSER~RACHEL born 11th December 07  
travelgirl~BEAU CHRISTOPHER HARRIS born 31st October 2007  
PENANG~NAMISH born 31st Dec 07 
KITTEN41~LILLY KATE born 12th Jan 08  our 1st clomid baby 2008
DAKOTA~LEWIS LEE born 30th Jan 08   
CARLA16~OLIVER born 1st Feb 08 
SEAQUEEN~JUDE born 10th March 08 
ANGELUS~OLIVER JAY 21st March 08  
SHOOTING STAR~ETHAN 23rd March 08 easter sunday  
SPRINGBOK~ALEXANDER born 29th March 08 
Blondie99~HARRIS JAYDEN born 5th April 08  [/color
Kellixxx~SHAE 16th April 08   
SNAGALPUSS~AMELIA JESSICA MAE 16th April 08 
Matty~"L" born on 23rd May 08 
Samia~KIERA born on 9th August 08  
Stalyvegas~DAISY MAE 31st August 08 

  _*HAVE HAD OR MUST'VE HAD THEIR BABIES  *_

KJM BFP EDD 2nd June 06
ALICATTY BFP EDD 11th May 06
DYZZY BFP EDD 19th August 06
JJ72 BFP EDD 2nd October 06
SWEETY PIE BFP EDD 1st Dec 06
MANDJANE BFP EDD 16th Aug 07
KARLIEPOP BFP EDD ?
BLINKY1010 EDD 11th March 08 
CAT LOVER EDD 22nd March 08
*CLAIRE* 28th March 08
EMSKI EDD? 
STAR9 EDD? 
LOOPYLOU007 EDD? 
BEATHAG EDD? 
IRIS78 EDD? 
MATTY EDD?
TRAVELGIRL EDD 1st April 08 
NIKKI_MOUSE EDD 6th May 08


*CLOMID BFP's* 




PUMPKIN PIE  EDD? 
CCOOMBES  28th January 08 
GERKIN  25th February 08 
DAISY1974  27th February 08 
~SUGAR~  2nd March 08  HAPPY MOTHERS DAY 
TRACEYK  EDD 1st October 08 
ANGELDELIGHT78  9th March 08 
DOUGALS TWIN  March 08 EDD 19th November 
MARYC  April 3rd 08 
JULIEMONTY30  April 21st 08 
ZOEB  May 2nd 08 
caz nox  May 21st 08 EDD 19th Jan 2009! 08 
katylou  May 26th 08 
s_me  June 16th 08 
samstar  June 23rd 08 
bev82  ? 
harmony802005  August 22nd 08 EDD April 30th 09  

*CLOMID ANGELS*


Nickinoodle  Feb 04, June 06, April 08 RIP 's
NIKKIMOUSE  11th August 05 RIP  
KATTY  August 05 RIP 
SARAHSTEWART  RIP 
TRACYB  29th December 05 RIP 
STEPH31  July 04 RIP 
BABY WHISPER  RIP 
SUPERSTAR84  RIP 
VICSTER  RIP 
MRS HOPEFUL  RIP 
LITTLEBEAR  RIP 
MAZZAJ  March 07 RIP  
KATIE20  17/05/06 RIP 
JES4  30/10/07 RIP 
KaTiEE  Jan 08 RIP 
Kezzzzzza  April 08 RIP 
Bev82  May 08 RIP 
 ​


----------



## katylou

Thanks for adding me to the BFP list Cleg    We're still totally      
Katy x


----------



## cleg

you arw welcome, its lovely to see yet another lady up there on that list with their BFP  

xxx


----------



## caz nox

Hello all, 

I got a BFP on my 2nd month of clomid while waiting for my 4th IVF!!! 

EDD 19th Jan 2009!


----------



## cleg

hi caz i had seen your fab news on another board + added you to the BFP list so pleased for you + have updated so we can all see your EDD 

takecare 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Margocat has had her baby 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=151596.new#new

Cat x


----------



## cleg

cheers Cat the new arrival is on our list   welldone margocat 

xxx


----------



## star9

Hi,

can't remember if I have announced our little boy who was born on 25th March 2008, a few weeks early due to late onset of obstetric cholestasis but totally worth it!!

He weighed 6lbs 8.5ozs and is called luke robert christopher

Being a mum is the best thing in the world, I just want to say to all those trying to conceive with clomid keep going as it's worth every minute of the pyscho outbursts!!

thanks star9 xx


----------



## cleg

oh welldone hunny +  on the birth of your wee boy ^bluted^ i will add your details to the list  

xxx


----------



## harmony802005

hi hun i got a bfp on the 22 august didnt know if u could add me to the list babe xx


----------



## dakota

Harmony wohoo congratulations hun on your BFP! Ive been following your journey

Nikki xx


----------



## harmony802005

r thanks dakota still a huge shock hun i just hope i can seen some faith to my friends on here as it was deff a mircle hun x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Cleg when you are back can you update the bubbs list please.
I finally managed to produced no 2 - Daisy Mae arrived on the 31 August, weighing 7lb 3oz. All fingers and toes present.

Thanks hun
Rach
x


----------



## bev82

Hi girlies

Apologies it has been such a long time since I have chatted to anyone, you probably don't even remember me anymore!! Anyway, I just wanted to let you know that I am now 3 months pregnant!!! 

I found out on the first day of our holiday in France which was a wonderful way to start it. I had been on clomid since November so it has taken a while but here we are!!! 

I hope everyone is ok and is enjoying their pregnancies/babies. 

Take care, lots of love

Bev XxX


----------



## Topkat08

Bev... Thats great news. 
I hope u dont mind me asking but how many cycles of clomid were u on before u got ur 

Hope u have a happy n healthy pregnancy
Nikki x


----------



## katylou

Congratulations Bev!!! PM'ed you hun  
Katy x


----------



## dakota

Congratulations Bev

Nikki xx


----------



## harmony802005

just wanted to say congrats hunn xx


----------



## bev82

Thanks for your messages everyone!

Topkat - I did 7 cycles of clomid in total, although I conceived on cycle 5 but then miscarried at 6 weeks. We had decided to do one more cycle after this one but thankfully didn't have to.

Katy - I'm on my way to work now but will PM you later sweetie. Congrats to you too!!

Lots of love, Bev XxX


----------



## PINK-LADY

Hello everyone,i havent been around much for a while,i stopped taking the clomid a couple of months ago as i only had 2 cycles left and i wanted to loose a bit of weight before i took them.

Well today i did a test and got my long awaited  naturally!!!!!! i still cant quite believe it!! i was so totally shocked!! i kept looking at the word pregnant on the test and was thinking "where is the NOT" " there is no NOT" then it hit me!!!!!!!!!OMGGGGG!!

I clapped my hand over my mouth,leant on the bathroom wall and burst into tears! when i came out of the bathroom and went into dh i couldnt speak-he thought someone had died because of the state of me-i just thrust the test into his hand cuddled up to him and sobbed and sobbed!!

Spent the next couple of hours ringing round my closest friends to tell them-i rang 10 of them and only 2 didnt scream in my ear!!Lol

thank you all for the support i recieved-especially in august and april when i lost my grandparents............and my nan was right-when i had my spirit link she said i wouldnt get pregnant on the tablets it would be after!!
good luck to you all and i hope you are all celebrating too very soon xxx


----------



## dakota

Congratulations hun on your BFP!

Nikki xx


----------



## kellixxx

Congratulations hunni


----------



## Samia

Hi hun,


Brilliant news, congratulations to you and dh  

Sam xx


----------



## Shellebell

updated the list pink lady


----------



## cleg

congratulations on your natural BFP hunny, so pleased you done it on your own without any help  

heres to a happy healthy PG for you 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Congratulations Hun..my consultant did say that Clomid stays in your system for at least 3 months so I think it will still be a clomid baby hun ...heres to a healthy and happy 9 months  

Cat x


----------



## bubkin

Hi Shelle please can you add me to the BFP list   EDD 1/07.09  

cheers


----------



## dakota

Congratulations Bubkin 

NIkki xx


----------



## bubkin

cheers dakota


----------



## Topkat08

Hi,

Just wondering if u can add me to the list please 17/12/08. EDD 29th Aug (I think  )

Nikki x 




done


----------



## strawberryjam

Please could you add me as well 

EDD 23/08/09 I think  

Thank you


done


----------



## sweetums

Hiya

Please could you put my EDD on? 22nd June (Twins!!!!!!!!) thanks...

Tums x


----------



## dakota

Congratulations ladies, Its great to see BFP's on clomid

Nikki xx


----------



## Topkat08

Thanks Dakota! Taken so much heartache to get here n now we've got the long awaited bfp, cant stop worrying lol x


----------



## Topkat08

Thank u


----------



## kellixxx

Congratulations girls  

Kelli


----------



## Topkat08

Thanks Kelli


----------



## strawberryjam

Could I be changed to an angel.

Thanks x

Done


----------



## Rees1978

Afternoon ladies I though I would join and post my   

How are we all?

Happy New Year





Done


----------

